# Hallo Zusammen



## celebgate1 (16 Dez. 2016)

Moin,

habe mich hier heute registriert weil mein anderes Stammforum celebforum.to seit vorgestern offline ist..
Vielleicht weiß hier ja wer mehr!? Ansonsten sieht es hier aber auch gut aus :thumbup:


----------



## General (16 Dez. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2016)

Dann grüß dich mal...



> Ansonsten sieht es hier aber auch gut aus



gelle, gelle...


----------

